
How to Design and Persist Aggregates – Domain-Driven Design with TypeScript - stemmlerjs
https://khalilstemmler.com/articles/typescript-domain-driven-design/aggregate-design-persistence/
======
bellsandwhis
Not related to the article (which is great), but I love the site design. OP
should look into making this a Gatsby Theme.

